
Book Review: “The Go Programming Language” by Alan Donovan and Brian Kernighan - ingve
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2016/book-review-the-go-programming-language-by-alan-donovan-and-brian-kernighan/
======
tmaly
I bought the book on kindle back when I came out. I already had taught myself
Go, but the book had a nice read to it, and I learned a few more idiomatic
ways to do things.

